# McDonald Fries are Bad for You!



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't believe me? Check out this video. It's by the same dude who did Supersize Me. 

Video: How Nasty Are McDonalds Fries? | shizzville 

After watching this video, I've never been able to eat McDonald fries any more!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2007)

So, if you fing one under your carseat, it will be safe to eat.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> So, if you fing one under your carseat, it will be safe to eat.


 
Right you are, Andy! Actually, if the fries was still there for 1 year, I doubt it'd grow mouldy.


----------



## middie (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh gross .........


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 13, 2007)

Yuck!  I'm ashamed to say I fed them to my kids when they were small.  Fortunately, we mended our ways years ago and now avoid them like the plague.  My kids are 18 & 21 and in great health!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 13, 2007)

Could you supersize that, please?!  Imagine how many people depend on fast food to sustain themselves?  Ugh!

I didn't grow up with it.  It wasn't around then so never got "hooked," as it were.  I can practically count on the fingers of one hand how many times I've had fast food.  Not really, but it's so infrequent I would be considered a weirdo by many folks.

Actually, the same's true for "chain-style" restaurants.  Much prefer mom-and-pop types and better, more upscale restaurants.  Just me.  I have to qualify my answer by saying we rarely eat out.  Mostly for special occasions.


----------



## keltin (Sep 13, 2007)

That’s a bit biased and uniformed. Had that food been chewed and submitted to your stomach for digestion, your stomach acids and many an enzyme based process would have easily broken that down. As for the fries, they are very thin and completely cured by the frying process and salt. 

If I were to make beef jerky and leave it on the counter for 10 weeks, what do you think would happen. I can fry an Ore Ida fry and the same thing will happen. As a matter of fact, I can fry a regular potato slice and the same thing will happen (or not happen as the case may be). Think about potato chips. They are fried potatoes, and they can sit for years and not grow mold....stale yes....but not moldy. Same for dehydrated banana chips, trail mix, cereal, Doritos, etc.

Not saying this in defense of the fries, but the fact is, there is so little volatile matter that hasn’t been scorched by the oil that there is little to actually grow and turn. This was a very uninformed and biased video. Again, not defending the food, but I hate biased misinformation.

Ever seen what happens to fresh Lobster or Filet Mignon when its been left on the counter for 10 weeks?


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2007)

We've had a big debate about the Supersize me video too. Its one of those things you need to consider carefully as not all the information is shared in the video. 

There was a teacher here who set out to refute the Supersize me claims. He ate nothing but McD's food for the same period of time, but he exercised as he normally does. And then he added some exercise to compensate for the extra caloric intake and ended up *losing* weight. 

As gross as it is, we all need to be a bit sceptical of the information that we have tossed at us on a regular basis. Keltin, thanks for the reality check.


----------



## QSis (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, let's see.  The guy in the video did not offer any explanation, so here's mine.

Perhaps the way to interpret the phenomenon of the non-decomposing fries is that they pass right through your body without anything, including the fat, carbs, and calories, being absorbed.  They are eliminated intact without any detrimental effect!

And they taste so great going down, that you may as well eat as many as you want!

I like that one.  

Where's YT when you need him?

Lee


----------



## keltin (Sep 13, 2007)

Alix said:


> We've had a big debate about the Supersize me video too. Its one of those things you need to consider carefully as not all the information is shared in the video.
> 
> There was a teacher here who set out to refute the Supersize me claims. He ate nothing but McD's food for the same period of time, but he exercised as he normally does. And then he added some exercise to compensate for the extra caloric intake and ended up *losing* weight.
> 
> As gross as it is, we all need to be a bit sceptical of the information that we have tossed at us on a regular basis. Keltin, thanks for the reality check.


 
And thank you Alix! The fact is, McDonalds is regulated by the FDA and USDA just as every one else is. The “food” is graded safe and consumable. And it is all the basics of protein, carbs, and fat. Same as any other meal. Albeit, there is more fat which is of some concern, and there may be additives for preservation……….as there are in nearly every thing we buy today that doesn’t come off the back of a farmer’s truck……and even off a farmer’s truck you have to wonder if it was “organic” or not and what pesticides were used.

But let’s get real, McDonald’s isn’t selling irradiated alien flesh from the Talmurian sector. It’s standard food (not high-end restaurant grade, but regular ole food none-the-less) and the major concern is fat content and over-eating.


----------



## keltin (Sep 13, 2007)

QSis said:


> Well, let's see. The guy in the video did not offer any explanation, so here's mine.
> 
> Perhaps the way to interpret the phenomenon of the non-decomposing fries is that they pass right through your body without anything, including the fat, carbs, and calories, being absorbed. They are eliminated intact without any detrimental effect!
> 
> ...


 
HEY....that makes it fiber! And fiber is good for you. More fries please!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 13, 2007)

It is easy to pick anything out of the Western diet and criticize it.  Try eating nothing but the recipes presented and prepared by Paula Deen or Emeril for 30 days without compensating for the high fat, salt, sugar and carbohydrate content and you will most likely end up with the same results as the original video.  The video proves nothing except that excess is not good for you.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 13, 2007)

When I was a kid fast food was a handfull of cookies snatched out of the cookie jar and then run so you did not have to share with my big sister.


----------



## torenium (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the main premise of _Supersize Me_ was the fact that portion sizings were just way too big when an "upsized or supersized" meal was offered. I was shocked when i saw the size of the fries and bucket of coke offered from McD's in the states. Don't know if much has changed but I know that here in Australia you're large fries are prob the same size as a US regular. + who needs to drink over a litre of coke in one meal sitting.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's some pics and info about the deconstruction of a McRib.

Fast Food Facts | Deconstructing McRib : McDonald's McRib sandwich deconstructed, photos


----------



## IainDaniel (Sep 14, 2007)

Um is this really a suprise?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 14, 2007)

I think that goes for the frozen french fries you get at the store as well  I quit buying them over a year ago when I realized they were made with trans fat.Now when I want fries with something at home I make potato wedges roasted in oven with olive oil they are alot better tasting and Im sure better for you.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 14, 2007)

*I love McDonalds fries.* 

I spend a good deal of my teenage/young adult yeras making them, too.  I live a block from a McD but have gone (to any McD's) maybe 10-12 times in 10 years.  And I usually don't order fries, so even though I love them, hardly ever eat them.

What I love even more than McD's fries are TATER TOTS.

But, we started buying Stop and Shop brand tater tots (difft. name obviously) a few years ago because they were non trans fat and Ore Ida is still trans fat (as far as I know).  The S and S brand nontransfat are sooooo much better.  More potato taste and no waxy mouthfeel.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:


> Here's some pics and info about the deconstruction of a McRib.
> 
> Fast Food Facts | Deconstructing McRib : McDonald's McRib sandwich deconstructed, photos


 

Eeeeowww.... that's disgusting.  Hey, this thread is becoming an anti-McPuke thread. 

I have a friend who worked at McPuke for the longest time. She was the manager for a couple of years. After quitting the place, she's NEVER EVER eaten anything from McPuke, not even the fries. After what she's seen in the back, she's never been able to go near McPuke.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 14, 2007)

Lady DeWinters said:


> After what she's seen in the back, she's never been able to go near McPuke.


 
I worked at Burger Thing when I was in High School, so I completely understand.


----------



## QSis (Sep 14, 2007)

jennyema said:


> *I love McDonalds fries.*
> 
> I spend a good deal of my teenage/young adult yeras making them, too. I live a block from a McD but have gone (to any McD's) maybe 10-12 times in 10 years. And I usually don't order fries, so even though I love them, hardly ever eat them.


 
I love them, too, jenny, and even though I go to McDonald's even less frequently than you do, I get a quarter pounder with cheese and fries and love every single bite!  

Lee


----------



## mikemotorcade (Sep 14, 2007)

That video was nasty. The burgers were definitely gross. It's funny how they put the emphasis on the fries, though.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 14, 2007)

I cant believe I watched that eating Wendy's.  -lol


----------



## ironchef (Sep 14, 2007)

Is this like, something new? Practically everything at McDonalds is bad for you, that's what it tastes good (at least to some people, myself included). I eat fast food at least 3-4 times a week, but my fast metabolism, coupled with the fact that I work out 2-3 times a weeks helps.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 14, 2007)

Everything is bad, in excess. Moderation.

And fries do not sit around for weeks, hopefully. They are consumed and processed by the body within 12 hours.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 14, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> Everything is bad, in excess. Moderation.


 
I just got a hankering for shrimp cocktail


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL! Now I am thirsty!


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd pick 1,000 shrimp cocktails over 1 medium McPuke fries anytime anyday!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 14, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> LOL! Now I am thirsty!


 
Me too! It's time for some bourbon!


----------



## Caine (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sorry, but McDonalds has the best fries of any fast food restaurant in the country. Other fast food restaurants promote their fries by comparing them to McDonald's.

When my son and I frist moved back to California from Albuquerque, we'd head over to *In-N-Out* and buy double doubles to go, then cruise the McDonalds drive-thru window on the way home to pick up fries!


----------



## Constance (Sep 14, 2007)

I do love McDonalds fries. They're like hot dogs...I'd just as soon not know what's in them.


----------



## keltin (Sep 14, 2007)

It's rare that I meet a french fry that I don’t like! McDonalds has some awesome fries as long as they are fresh from the frier. I hate undercooked soggy or cold fries. They need to be stiff and have a bit of crunch to them.........and put some salt on them already! 

Burger King has got an interesting fry with an extra crunchy outer skin that is a pleasure to eat. 

Checkers has seasoned fries which are really nice. Anyone else have a Checkers near them?


----------



## Caine (Sep 14, 2007)

When I lived in Phoenix, Checkers was an auto parts store. They didn't have fries. But back then, Fry's was a supermarket, and they did have fries, but not computer stuff.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 14, 2007)

We had rallys, which is a Checker, like hardees is carls Jr, yada yada yada, and oddly enough, I like all of there make of fries. 

I like the thin battered spiced one of checkers/Rallys, and I LOVE Curly Fries from Hardees/Carls Jr.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

McPuke best fries? I prefer KFC fries on those rare occassions when I'm craving them.


----------



## keltin (Sep 14, 2007)

Lady DeWinters said:


> McPuke best fries? I prefer KFC fries on those rare occassions when I'm craving them.


 
You sure like saying Mc_Puke _a lot huh? I suppose that sort of sardonic lexicality is humorous to some. Out of curiosity, did Ronald murder your favorite guinea pig or something?

As for McD’s fries being the best, in numerous national survey’s comparing the major fast food chains, McD fries are voted #1 63% or more of the time.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 14, 2007)

keltin said:


> As for McD’s fries being the best, in numerous national survey’s comparing the major fast food chains, McD fries are voted #1 63% or more of the time.



As I recall Julia Child used to praise McDonald's fries, but I think that was in the days when McDonald's still used lard.  Now those were some good tasting fries  They just don't have that same flavor today.

Michael


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 15, 2007)

Keltin is absolutley corect.  The mold and mildew found on the sandwhiches and thicker fries could grow because of the moisture content contained in those foods.  The thin fries at places like McDonald's and Burger King have had the natural moisture of the potatoe replaced by grease.  The salt also inhibits the growth of microscopic organizms.  Have you ever noticed that honey never molds?  The same thing is taking place in that natural substance.  It is in fact a hypo-tonic solution and molds/mildews cannot survive in it.  

Jerkeys, pemican, and a host of foods have been dried, smoked, and salted to curb the growth of micro-organizms for centuries to keep them from spoiling.  I would submit that potato chips would behave identically to the Micky-D's fries.

Now I'm not saying that the McDonald's french fries are not bad for your health.  They contain little if any nutritional value and are choked full of fat and starches.  In other words, they are the foods described as empty calories.  They don't help your body, but rather, stress it, along with white flour, and other highly processed foods.  That is where the danger in eating them really lies.  They fill you and give you nothing good for your body.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 15, 2007)

keltin said:


> You sure like saying Mc_Puke _a lot huh? I suppose that sort of sardonic lexicality is humorous to some. Out of curiosity, did Ronald murder your favorite guinea pig or something?
> 
> As for McD’s fries being the best, in numerous national survey’s comparing the major fast food chains, McD fries are voted #1 63% or more of the time.


 

keltin dude.... I could say a lot worst but seeing as this is a family forum, I'll refrain from saying  that is McPuke. 

And yes, the Ronald killed my pig!!


----------



## keltin (Sep 15, 2007)

Lady DeWinters said:
			
		

> And yes, the Ronald killed my pig!!


 
Ahhh, that explains it. I thought I detected the slumbering desire for vengeance that can only be kindled in the inhumane and cold sickly shadow of pig extermination. I see now! 

I’m sorry about your pig. Poor guy. He wasn't a boneless pig was he? If so, it's the McRib’s fault as to why the little guy was targeted.


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to admit they are my favorite fries. And even still I don't eat them alot. Maybe 5 times a year, and that's pushing it.

(And that was still a gross experiment)


----------



## velochic (Sep 15, 2007)

We just don't eat fast food.  Ever.  Dd (5 years old) has never set foot in McDonald's and won't until she's able to buy it herself.  That stuff is poison.  That fellow that did the video... he was in the hospital after he did his SuperSize Me documentary because after eating McDonald's for a month solid, he was in liver failure.  'Nuff said.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2007)

Why are we only picking on MDs what about all the other fast food places and the stuff convience stores sell like the sweet rolls.giant muffins etc all made with transfat those scare me more than MDs fries.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 15, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Why are we only picking on MDs what about all the other fast food places and the stuff convience stores sell like the sweet rolls.giant muffins etc all made with transfat those scare me more than MDs fries.


 

True enough... I guess I like picking on McD because it's a giant corporation that like to squash little ppl. I don't really like their policies when it comes to dealing with food. If they can find a loophole around it, they would.


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2007)

That fellow that did the video... he was in the hospital after he did his SuperSize Me documentary because after eating McDonald's for a month solid, he was in liver failure. 'Nuff said


Well duh that's his own idiotic fault. You're not supposed to eat it for every meal for a month.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 15, 2007)

middie said:


> That fellow that did the video... he was in the hospital after he did his SuperSize Me documentary because after eating McDonald's for a month solid, he was in liver failure. 'Nuff said
> 
> 
> Well duh that's his own idiotic fault. You're not supposed to eat it for every meal for a month.



I so agree w/ you, I love a Big Mac and fries -- seldom though !


----------



## elaine l (Sep 15, 2007)

I never eat at MD's but not because it is bad for me....just don't like anything they have.  I do, however, indulge in many things that are "bad" for me but taste oh so good!  I am afraid to say what fast food I do indulge in.......shhhhh it's Taco Bell.......


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep to whoever said DUH! LOL. You need to do everything in moderation. And the dude in Supersize me didn't do ANYTHING at all. No exercise, just couch potato boy.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 15, 2007)

Alix said:


> Yep to whoever said DUH! LOL. You need to do everything in moderation. And the dude in Supersize me didn't do ANYTHING at all. No exercise, just couch potato boy.


 

It's true but that's the whole part of the story. He let off exercising so he could pursue his theory when it comes to McD. I'm just amazed he could eat the entire menu from breakfast to dinner. Just thinking about it makes me sick. I don't know how he can do it all in the name of publicity. 

I like the part where his GF is about to 'de-tox' him from eating McD. Hilarious!


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 15, 2007)

I have knocked MD's for years but have to admit they have come up with some decent salads.  I have had their Santa Fe chicken salad and I have to say I enjoyed it.  Maybe they are repenting of their evil ways!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2007)

Lady DeWinters said:


> It's true but that's the whole part of the story. He let off exercising so he could pursue his theory when it comes to McD. I'm just amazed he could eat the entire menu from breakfast to dinner. Just thinking about it makes me sick. I don't know how he can do it all in the name of publicity.
> 
> I like the part where his GF is about to 'de-tox' him from eating McD. Hilarious!


 

I don't believe the Supersize event proved anything.  If he had lived his life exactly as before with teh McD's the only change, you may be able to draw a conclusion.  But if he stopped exercising during the supersize month, he introduced an additional variable that invalidates any conclusion that McD was the cause of his weight gain.  If he stopped exercising and continued to eat the way he always did, he would gain weight.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 16, 2007)

Aside from Micky-D's reputation, I prefer a fatter fry, one with actual potato flavor and texture inside, and with steam coming out after I bite into it.  It tastes like fried potato, not potato sticks or potato chips.  What you are mostly tasting in the fast-food fries is fat and salt, with a hint of potato flavor.  I happen to love the taste of potatoes, and when I take the rare order of french fries (can't eat potatoes often as I'm diabetic) I want something with potato flavor.  But that's just one man's opinion.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Sep 16, 2007)

This thread has taken some twists and turns and I've found it quite interesting reading everyone's comments.

We all have our preferences and dislikes.

I grew up in a time when there were no fast food places, so I didn't acquire a taste or desire for them.  And, because of that, my children didn't become "addicted," if that's the correct term," for fast food.

My last statement should be qualified by letting you know that when my children were born and were growing up, we lived in Washington, D.C., which certainly had its share of fast food outlets.

Having said all of the above, I definitely have had foods served by McDonald's, Wendy's, etc. and have enjoyed same.  However, my visits to these places are usually only because I've been traveling and not because it's "what's for dinner."

Really, I think we can all eat fast food as long as it's not a steady diet.  As someone already said...moderation.

Oh, my fast food "special" meal would be:  (Buck and I have had discussions about this.)

McDonald's fries
Steak 'n' Shake chocolate "malted" milk shake
Dairy Queen brazier burger
Dairy Queen "dilly bar" for dessert*


*  P.S.  When I lived in Minnesota, my best friend and I would walk to the local Dairy Queen just for a dilly bar.  Mine was always chocolate mint.  Yum.  I was in college at the time.  Many moons ago.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 17, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Dairy Queen brazier burger


 
I always read that as _Brassiere_

At least with the fast food chains the food is constantly moving so the risk of food poisoning is low.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 17, 2007)

Katie E said:


> McDonald's fries
> Steak 'n' Shake chocolate "malted" milk shake
> Dairy Queen brazier burger
> Dairy Queen "dilly bar" for dessert*
> ...


 

*I love me those Dilly Bars!* But there are very few DQ's out here. When I lived in Mpls. there was one just 2 blocks away, so we had one every Saturday.

I love me those Steak and Shake shakes too. Alas, no S and S's here neither.


----------



## Caine (Sep 17, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Aside from Micky-D's reputation, I prefer a fatter fry, one with actual potato flavor and texture inside, and with steam coming out after I bite into it.


 
That would be a Wendy's french fry!



Goodweed of the North said:


> What you are mostly tasting in the fast-food fries is fat and salt, with a hint of potato flavor.


 
What you WERE tasting with McDonald's fries was the inclusion of beef talon (the equivalent  lard, only from a cow instead of a pig) in the frying medium.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 17, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Now I'm not saying that the McDonald's french fries are not bad for your health.  They contain little if any nutritional value and are choked full of fat and starches.  In other words, they are the foods described as empty calories.  They don't help your body, but rather, stress it, along with white flour, and other highly processed foods.  That is where the danger in eating them really lies.  They fill you and give you nothing good for your body.



Well, that's not quite true. This is not to say that McDonald's fries should be a frequent part of one's diet, but there is some nutritional value in them: Calories in McDonald's Small French Fry - Nutrition Facts, and Healthy Alternatives - The Daily Plate Calorie Counter 

Home-made fries probably contain a similar amount of fat, and the starch is the same as it would be in a baked potato.

I enjoy them occasionally myself, although I prefer Burger King because the burgers are flame-broiled.


----------



## Caine (Sep 17, 2007)

I have never liked Burger King's burgers. They always taste like some noctural animal was making wee-wee on their charcoal. Carl's Jr (or Hardee's in some areas) broils their burgers, but they don't carry that funny taste that Burger King's do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 17, 2007)

I always thought that taste was char from the grilling


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> ...Home-made fries probably contain a similar amount of fat, and the starch is the same as it would be in a baked potato.
> 
> I enjoy them occasionally myself, although I prefer Burger King because the burgers are flame-broiled.


 
I agree with you completely, which is why I shun potato products most of the time.  As a diabetic, there just isn't enough food value for the starch intake.  Now sweet-potato fries on the other hand...

The sad part is that I know how to make some truly wonderful tasting potato dishes.  I do miss the little buggers. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I always thought that taste was char from the grilling


 
Actually (yes, I know that I'm splitting hairs here, but for educational sake) the "_char"_ flavor from any grilled foods comes not from the charing of the food, but rather from the smoke particles deposited on the food.  The smoke, of course, comes from the fat that burns on the heat source, be it flaming charcoal, or flavorizing bars on a gas grill.  Create a different smoke, say from mesquite, and you have a different smoke flavor.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## strawberry (Sep 17, 2007)

My only problem with BK is that everything smells and tastes like their deep fat fryers.  I don't know why McD's doesn't have that problem.

I'll stick with my double cheeseburger and small fries.   

Having them now and then won't kill me.


----------



## Caine (Sep 17, 2007)

strawberry said:


> I'll stick with my double cheeseburger and small fries.
> 
> Having them now and then won't kill me.


 
You should go for the Happy Meal. Then, you'd get a *TOY* too!


----------



## strawberry (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah but then I'd have to get some awful soda pop.


----------



## middie (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep to whoever said DUH! LOL

that would be me lmao


----------



## Caine (Sep 20, 2007)

strawberry said:


> Yeah but then I'd have to get some awful soda pop.


 
Not so!  You could get iced tea or lemonade instead. I think they'll even substitue 1% milk with a Happy Meal.


----------



## strawberry (Sep 20, 2007)

Ya know... I might have to ask next time.  

Although to be honest, I tend to like getting away with a $2.00 order at Mickey Dee's...


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2007)

You could always just get water.


----------



## velochic (Sep 20, 2007)

GB said:


> You could always just get water.



Isn't their water deep-fried, too?


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, but at least it is now trans fat free.


----------



## IainDaniel (Sep 21, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, that's not quite true. This is not to say that McDonald's fries should be a frequent part of one's diet, but there is some nutritional value in them: Calories in McDonald's Small French Fry - Nutrition Facts, and Healthy Alternatives - The Daily Plate Calorie Counter
> 
> Home-made fries probably contain a similar amount of fat, and the starch is the same as it would be in a baked potato.
> 
> I enjoy them occasionally myself, although I prefer Burger King because the burgers are flame-broiled.



Nutritional Value isn't your best source for determining this info.  I would  love to see the ingredients in making this fries.  Probably can't pronounce a single word.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nutritional Value isn't your best source for determining this info.  I would  love to see the ingredients in making this fries.  Probably can't pronounce a single word.



So? Everything we eat, whether fresh food or an additive, has a chemical name that might be hard to pronounce. That doesn't mean it's going to hurt you in any way, just that most of us aren't chemists.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is the ingredient list for McD's fries:

*French Fries:* 
Potatoes, vegetable oil (partially hydrogenated soybean oil, natural beef flavor (wheat and milk derivatives)*, citric acid (preservative), dextrose, sodium acid pyrophosphate (maintain color), dimethylpolysiloxane (antifoaming agent)), salt. Prepared in vegetable oil ((may contain one of the following: Canola oil, corn oil, soybean oil, hydrogenated soybean oil, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, partially hydrogenated corn oil with TBHQ and citric acid added to preserve freshness), dimethylpolysiloxane added as an antifoaming agent). *CONTAINS: WHEAT AND MILK (Natural beef flavor contains hydrolyzed wheat and hydrolyzed milk as starting ingredients.) 


Exactly how I make mine!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 21, 2007)

What is all that junk?


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> So? Everything we eat, whether fresh food or an additive, has a chemical name that might be hard to pronounce. That doesn't mean it's going to hurt you in any way, just that most of us aren't chemists.


 
True! I’m thinking for lunch I’m going to have a bowl of lactuca sativa with solanum lycopersicum, and strips of meleagris ocellata prepared in an aqueous sodium chloride solution prior to the intiation of a conductive thermal energy transfer. All of which will be topped with piper nigrum, sodium chloride, and an emulsification of impure dilute acetic acid and lipids.


Uh.....salad with lettuce, tomato, grilled turkey, salt, pepper and a vinaigrette!


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

McDonalds french fries are made from potatoes that have been washed, steam peeled, blanched, dried, then par-fried, seasoned, and frozen. So, they are fried twice. This is the first frying prior to freezing.

French Fries: 
Potatoes, vegetable oil *(*partially hydrogenated soybean oil, natural beef flavor (wheat and milk derivatives)*, citric acid (preservative), dextrose, sodium acid pyrophosphate (maintain color), dimethylpolysiloxane (antifoaming agent)*)*, salt. 

Notice the parenthesis (shown in red). This shows that all those additives are in the oil and not put on the potato. Thus, we really only have three ingredients. Potato, oil, and salt. But let’s look at the whole list anyway.

Potatoes are simple.

Now for the oil:

vegetable oil (partially hydrogenated soybean oil) - Soy bean oil that has had hydrogen added to it to make it a partially saturated fat. This makes it solid at room temperature and more stable with a longer shelf life. It’s a trans fat and is used to fry the potatoes the first time.

natural beef flavor (wheat and milk derivatives) – animal proteins for flavor, think powdered beef bullion. This is added to the oil and not the potato.

citric acid (preservative) – an extract from citrus fruits. As a preservative, it acts as an antioxidant and it is added to the frying oil, and not the potato itself.

Dextrose – sugar, it’s added to the oil and not the potato.

sodium acid pyrophosphate (maintain color) – another antioxidant (preservative) that is added to the frying oil and not the potato itself.

dimethylpolysiloxane (antifoaming agent) – this is antifoaming agent that changes the surface tension of a liquid preventing bubbles from forming. This is useful when frying as you don’t want the oil to boil over. This is added to the frying oil and not the potato itself. This chemical is also used in medicines that treat you for flatulence and intestinal gas.

And finally, the third ingredient - Salt = sodium chloride....this is put on the potato after frying.

So, we have potatoes, fried in oil, then flavored with salt. Technically, not too different from the way anyone makes a french fry at home – fry it, season it, and serve it. 

The only exception being the preservatives in the oil......and those things may be in the oils we’re using at home anyway. Not to mention that those preservative items can be found in citrus fruits, baked goods, and gas relief medicines.......all very common things.


This is the second frying in the restaurant:

Prepared in vegetable oil *(*(may contain one of the following: Canola oil, corn oil, soybean oil, hydrogenated soybean oil, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, partially hydrogenated corn oil with TBHQ and citric acid added to preserve freshness), dimethylpolysiloxane added as an antifoaming agent*)*. _*CONTAINS: WHEAT AND MILK (Natural beef flavor contains hydrolyzed wheat and hydrolyzed milk as starting ingredients.)_

So again, it's just oil. And the last part is a * note from above.

The oil is a blend of regular unsaturated oils and unsaturated oils that have had hydrogen added thus turning them into trans fats (a partially saturated fat) so that they are solid at room temperature and have a longer shelf life.

So, what we have is a special oil they use for frying. It’s an oil that has preservatives in it to help it last longer, it has flavoring added to it, and it has been treated so that it will not foam up. 

In that oil, a regular potato is fried and then seasoned with salt. So, the only real ingredients here are Potato, Oil, and Salt. Not that weird really.


----------



## Caine (Sep 21, 2007)

keltin said:


> It’s an oil that has preservatives in it to help it last longer, it has flavoring added to it, and it has been treated so that it will not foam up.


 
And, according to an acquaintence of mine, it makes an excellent fuel for his Ford Bronco biodiesel.


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

Caine said:


> And, according to an acquaintence of mine, it makes an excellent fuel for his Ford Bronco biodiesel.


 
Absolutely! In fact, Rudolph Diesel (the inventor of the diesel engine) originally designed the diesel engine to work with vegetable oil. Rudolph filed a patent in 1892 for the diesel engine, and from that point in time, until the 1920’s, all diesel engine ran strictly on vegetable oil!

In the 20’s, under pressure/influence from the “oil tycoons”, diesel engine manufacturers altered the diesel engine design to utilize fossil fuel residues instead of vegetable oil.

Fortunately, today we are seeing a resurgence of vegetable oil powered engines that will hopefully lead to further breakthroughs and less reliance on fossil fuels. 

McDonalds is actually doing their part as well.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 21, 2007)

OK Keltin and Caine, from now on it's McDonald's french fries for me and mine! Never let it be said I didn't do my part to reduce reliance on fossil fuels! lol


----------



## Caine (Sep 21, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OK Keltin and Caine, from now on it's McDonald's french fries for me and mine! Never let it be said I didn't do my part to reduce reliance on fossil fuels! lol


 
On behalf of myself, and all the other fossils around here, thank you.


----------



## Lynan (Sep 21, 2007)

This has been interesting. Has anyone done a study on BK's fries? Or any other major fastfood chain's fries?
In the end, a fastfood fry is a fry by any other name!. 

I use canola oil in my commercial kitchen for deepfrying various things, it has antifoaming added and Im not sure what else. My point is, if you are ordering catering from me, any deepfried products will  most likely have met the same oily bath as McD's fries. Or any commercially cooked fries. Not just McD's. I very rarely eat McD's but I feel they get singled out for a heap of protest.

The New Zealand Mickey Dee's have a series of TV ads going on at the moment showing just where they get their produce. Actually, I found it comforting that the bacon comes from where I get mine, the bread is my home brand , the potatoes are grown near where I grew up, the cheese is from Mainland, our biggest provider of dairy to supermarkets, the beef is NZ, etc.  
As far as a couple of mentions upthread about ' what we saw out the back' I believe that is merely a hygiene issue which is bad enough, and Im equally  sure nobody watched as great hypodermics were filled with chemical cocktails and squirted in to each pickle, patty or fry that left the premises!! lolol


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 21, 2007)

Caine said:


> On behalf of myself, and all the other fossils around here, thank you.


 You're the best Caine!


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> What is all that junk?


 
Everything that adds up to one tasty french fry that's what


----------



## Rock LaRue (Sep 25, 2007)

I still love them . . . I can't help it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 25, 2007)

This and _Supersize Me_ are both laughable because neither one is really about the food - they are just trying to bash McDonalds. Let's look at a couple of examples to support my theory.

Who, if you've ever had one, doesn't love those little White Castle hamburgers that you buy by the sackfull because they are so small and taste sooo good? Since the WC burger only weighs 50g, and a McD burger is 105g - I'll compare 2 WC burgers to 1 McD.

They both come in at 280 calories. Total fat: WC=14g, McD=10g. Saturated fat: WC=6g, McD=4g. Neither one reports Trans fat ... but since they are both made from beef there will be a trace - but probably no more than about 0.1g - but cretainly less than 0.5g which would qualify both to claim 0 grams per serving.

So, how about the fries? Well, for this I looked at McD, Dairy Queen and Burger King - and adjusted them all to the size of a small McD order of 105g. For total fat: McD=15g, DQ=16.75g, BK=16.7g. Saturated fat: McD=3g, DQ=3.72g, BK=4.5g. McD and DQ didn't show any Trans fat - but BK has 4.5g! FYI: the Nutritional Summary for 100g Potatoes, frozen, french fried, par fried, extruded, prepared, heated in oven, without salt: Total fat=18g, Sat fat=6g.

Fries, if properly cooked, will have little or no moisture, will not absorb grease, and be sealed against absorbing moisture from the air. Like someone said - it's like jerky.

(The above nutritional information comes from the NutritionData website)

The truth is - McD doesn't turn good food into unhealthy food. You can create the same food at home, and you can overeat and consume too many calories and too much fat without ever going near a fast-food joint!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 25, 2007)

jennyema said:


> *I love McDonalds fries.*
> 
> I spend a good deal of my teenage/young adult yeras making them, too. I live a block from a McD but have gone (to any McD's) maybe 10-12 times in 10 years. And I usually don't order fries, so even though I love them, hardly ever eat them.
> 
> ...


I just bought a bag af Ore Ida tator tots and as far as I could tell they are not made with trans fat anymore I did not check the others.Im surprised they did not make a big deal they went non trans fat.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2007)

Michael, I missed you. Thanks for the succinct summary. Thats really helpful info for ALL of us.


----------



## Rock LaRue (Sep 26, 2007)

I really want some fries right now . . .


----------

